# GPS or SS



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

OK as im going off out into the big blue wobblie alot of poeple are talking about having a GPS to track your location or to find reefs.....but ive not hear anyone say your out in open water going to reef where sharks ARE going to be there buy a SS......ive been looking on the net and the GPS unit ive seen that i like is the eTrex Vista Cx around $550 and the SS Freedom 4 is around $700. What would you be spending your money on and why?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Rik your question to yourself is are sharks a problem

Then if you can only budget for one item, and feel the need for a shark shield then thats the one to buy.

A GPS can be replaced by taking marks or a compass, but I can think of no alternative method to repel sharks.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Rik, can't help with your choice. I got an Eagle Cuda 250s/Map GPS/FF from US for about $320, all inclusive. No mapping but the marks feature lets you find the spots again


----------



## Captain (Sep 25, 2005)

Rik, I agree with Dodge if you are worried about sharks then for peace of mind the SS is your first consideration. I got a Garmin E-trex on Ebay for $164.00 including delivery. This is a basic model but it is sufficient for my needs. I wouldn't consider the gps a necessity as I can always see the shore to use landmarks. I use the gps to mark any spots that fire so that next time I can find them quickly and easily. I also find it interesting to know what speed I'm doing and how far I've travelled but you can live with out it.

Brian
Cobra PF


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Rik, if you are going to be thinking/worrying about sharks the whole time then the shield would be a huge asset. After my little run in with the white I got straight back into yakking but must admit that a lot of the time when I was paddling along I would get a vivid picture in my mind of those Whites in Africa lunging from the water after a seal. I ended up getting a freedom 4 and don't even think about them anymore. This alone makes them invaluable in my opinion. If you are not having these thoughts and you are careful with bleeding fish and landing a fish boat side you should be able to get away without a SS (Billy Bob proves this).

We all caught lots of fish for many years before GPS came along. Saying that however they are a handy thing to have and a cool toy at times that tell you how far and fast you have paddled. I would be rating a hand held VHF and half a dozen pool noodles in the hull as the first thing I would worry about if I was you.

Catch ya Scott


----------

